# Deactivated



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

I was just permanently deactivated for not accepting rides! I thought they couldn't do this anymore? It was my understanding that I could be deactivated for canceling rides, but not for not excepting them?


----------



## ubersour (Jul 8, 2016)

You thought wrong. Everyone is trying to equate a settlement agreement, which has not been approved by the court, in two states to mean it is universally applicable. Uber can still deactivate you for the reasons specified in its listed deactivation policy.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

ubersour said:


> You thought wrong. Everyone is trying to equate a settlement agreement, which has not been approved by the court, in two states to mean it is universally applicable. Uber can still deactivate you for the reasons specified in its listed deactivation policy.


This is there policy:

High acceptance rates are a critical part of reliable, high-quality service, but not accepting trip requests does not lead to permanent deactivation.

Consistently accepting trip requests helps maximize earnings for drivers and keeps the system running smoothly. We know that sometimes things come up that prevent you from accepting every trip request, but not accepting dispatches causes delays and degrades the reliability of the system.

If you are consistently not accepting trip requests, we will notify you that your ability to remain online may be at risk. If your acceptance rate does not improve, you may temporarily be logged out of the app for a limited period of time.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

UberOk said:


> This is there policy:
> 
> High acceptance rates are a critical part of reliable, high-quality service, but not accepting trip requests does not lead to permanent deactivation.
> 
> ...


Unless I'm missing something I don't see where it says I can be permanently deactivated for this? https://www.uber.com/legal/deactivation-policy/us/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Can you post the e-Mail or text that Uber sent to you? Did it state cancellations or non-acceptance? If cancellations, Uber still de-activates for that.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Can you post the e-Mail or text that Uber sent to you? Did it state cancellations or non-acceptance? If cancellations, Uber still de-activates for that.


Thank you for taking the time to write in. This is Laura from Uber Support, it's a pleasure to help you today. I do understand that you cannot access to your account. I'm going to help you with it.

*I was verifying and I found out that your account has been permanently deactivated because you didn't accept a lot of trips, I hope you can understand us, those are the Uber policy.*

Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions or concerns. We're here to help.

Kind regards,

*Laura Vargas*
help.uber.com


----------



## pinnacle (May 22, 2016)

So , why you wouldn't except rides?


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

pinnacle said:


> So , why you wouldn't except rides?


Because on the weekends I drive a SUV and just except uberXL and uberSelect request.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

An outsourced CSR with a command of the English Language that approaches that of a third-grader answered your query. I would re-submit it with the quote from Uber's policy. If you receive the same answer, put PLEASE ESCALATE in the subject line.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> An outsourced CSR with a command of the English Language that approaches that of a third-grader answered your query. I would re-submit it with the quote from Uber's policy. If you receive the same answer, put PLEASE ESCALATE in the subject line.


Now they're saying its to do with my cancellation rate too. Before I knew canceling rides could get me deactivated I just canceled them. About two weeks ago they sent me a email stating that I could be deactivated for canceling rides, but ever since I got that email I haven't canceled anything. So who knows, guess I'll give Lyft a try.


----------



## pinnacle (May 22, 2016)

UberOk said:


> Because on the weekends I drive a SUV and just except uberXL and uberSelect request.


Wow , I'm thinking of buying XL type truck , so that means that I need to except all the X riders? what % of XL you get?


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

I just find it funny that at first they're saying I was deactivated for not excepting rides and once I send them the policy that states I can't be deactivated for that they now switch things up and say it's for canceling rides too.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

pinnacle said:


> Wow , I'm thinking of buying XL type truck , so that means that I need to except all the X riders? what % of XL you get?


It depends what market you're in. Some markets you can get them to set you up to just receive XL and Select request. Unfortunately the market I'm in doesn't offer this.

On the weekends I get a pretty good % of XL request, but not so much during the week. That's why I use my car during the week.


----------



## pinnacle (May 22, 2016)

UberOk said:


> It depends what market you're in. Some markets you can get them to set you up to just receive XL and Select request. Unfortunately the market I'm in doesn't offer this.
> 
> On the weekends I get a pretty good % of XL request, but not so much during the week. That's why I use my car during the week.


I'm in NYC , what truck do you drive?


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

pinnacle said:


> I'm in NYC , what truck do you drive?


Cadillac Escalade.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would opt out of uber X if you have an expensive car. It's difficult, but it's possible. If you can't opt out in your market, than you know what you're getting into when you log in and you do have a quasi obligation to accept rides (otherwise log off).

Otherwise, if you're going to not accept rides and cancel others, I can see why Uber might not think you're a good partner. I'm not taking their side, but I can see where they're coming from. 

I know people are going to flame me for what I wrote because they're going to say they are an independent contractor and have every right to pick and choose their rides. And that may be true, but then Uber has every right to deactivate you (at will employment) if you are causing an issue for their customers (not accepting rides makes longer wait times and canceling rides leads to irate customers). 

If the system isn't mutually beneficial, then just don't log on.


----------



## ubersour (Jul 8, 2016)

UberOk said:


> This is there policy:
> 
> High acceptance rates are a critical part of reliable, high-quality service, but not accepting trip requests does not lead to permanent deactivation.
> 
> ...


Yup, I read it. I suppose I should have said temporary deactivation or time out, although Uber leaves out how long it will lock you out. Conceivably, they could lock you out for a long time but not permanently.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

keep emailing back. They have not answered in a manner that is equal to their policy.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I would opt out of uber X if you have an expensive car. It's difficult, but it's possible. If you can't opt out in your market, than you know what you're getting into when you log in and you do have a quasi obligation to accept rides (otherwise log off).
> 
> Otherwise, if you're going to not accept rides and cancel others, I can see why Uber might not think you're a good partner. I'm not taking their side, but I can see where they're coming from.
> 
> ...


The thing is I stopped canceling rides when they emailed me and told me I can be deactivated for doing so. The last time I canceled a ride is because the person was a no show. I would think it's a little unfair for uber to deactivate someone based on the fact they canceled a ride because the person was a no show and the driver made attempts to contact the rider before cancelling.

Per Ubers policy I can't be deactivated for not accepting rides. And the reason they deactivated was for this reason.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> An outsourced CSR with a command of the English Language that approaches that of a third-grader answered your query. I would re-submit it with the quote from Uber's policy. If you receive the same answer, put PLEASE ESCALATE in the subject line.


At least they spelled accept correctly!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's my understanding that our uber employment is at-will, meaning uber doesn't need to give any reason for terminating our relationship.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberOk said:


> I was just permanently deactivated for not accepting rides! I thought they couldn't do this anymore? It was my understanding that I could be deactivated for canceling rides, but not for not excepting them?


It's a blessing in disguise! You're better off getting a job that has employment status.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> An outsourced CSR with a command of the English Language that approaches that of a third-grader answered your query. I would re-submit it with the quote from Uber's policy. If you receive the same answer, put PLEASE ESCALATE in the subject line.


Excellent Idea


pinnacle said:


> Wow , I'm thinking of buying XL type truck , so that means that I need to except all the X riders? what % of XL you get?


That's what's going on here in Cleveland. They refused to issue me a XL/Select profile even though I've been a driver far longer than the vast majority of drivers who have such a profile. Now I get e-mails crabbing about me not accepting rides and saying I should just log off if I don't want to accept ANYTHING they ping me with. Independent businesses always target a market and don't just accept any old offer. I am vastly cutting down on when I'm online due to this harassment.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

UberOk said:


> The thing is I stopped canceling rides when they emailed me and told me I can be deactivated for doing so. The last time I canceled a ride is because the person was a no show. I would think it's a little unfair for uber to deactivate someone based on the fact they canceled a ride because the person was a no show and the driver made attempts to contact the rider before cancelling.
> 
> Per Ubers policy I can't be deactivated for not accepting rides. And the reason they deactivated was for this reason.


You CAN get permanently deactivated for cancelling rides though. If you got contacted about your high cancellation rate previously and didn't improve it that is why you were deactivated. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/letter-from-travis-uber-settlement-deactivation-policy.73814/


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> You CAN get permanently deactivated for cancelling rides though. If you got contacted about your high cancellation rate previously and didn't improve it that is why you were deactivated.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/letter-from-travis-uber-settlement-deactivation-policy.73814/


I shouldn't be deactivated for canceling on a rider who was a no show. I waited for 5 minutes then called rider and text with no response. I can't sit all day and wait for them. Besides Supposly now the reason I was deactivated was because my rating was to low and I have bad reviews. My rating last week was 4.95 and I had zero bad reviews. I don't know how Uber gathers info on who to deactivate, but it's not right and makes zero sense.


----------



## uber79nyc (Feb 29, 2016)

Trust me, I have a lot of no show cancellations on a daily basis. this was not the reason you have been deactivated. they warned you and you continued with the same kind of behavior they flagged you for in the first place. you pretty much asked for it.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

uber79nyc said:


> Trust me, I have a lot of no show cancellations on a daily basis. this was not the reason you have been deactivated. they warned you and you continued with the same kind of behavior they flagged you for in the first place. you pretty much asked for it.


Dude, have you even read this thread? I said I RECIEVED A EMAIL ABOUT CANCELING TO MANY RIDES AND AFTER THAT EMAIL I STOPPED CANCELING!! Don't comment on stuff unless you've takin the time to read the thread!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Write ESCALATE TO OPERATIONS MANAGER in the subject line. Ask in clearly worded language what policy or rule you have broken. Ask them to define the rule that you have broken. If they write back to you that you were warned about cancellations and that you continued the practice, then go to your dashboard on a desktop computer and screenshot your ride history for the past two weeks. Present to them a valid case to be re-considered. If they are saying that you have been cancelling rides and you can document that you have not been cancelling.. provide them with proof. Get in touch with someone beyond the basic customer service level. If you keep getting the same answers from the same person. Do not continue to hit REPLY.. do not. You must create another email that is NOT ATTACHED to the original email - then keep submitting separate emails until you get to someone that has a brain and is willing to look into your situation. Do not submit to your specific service area. Send your emails to other regional support offices. If they are mistaken, someone will fix this. If they have it out for you and they don't want you on the platform for one reason or another then you are shit out of luck. Good Luck.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

UberOk said:


> I don't know how Uber gathers info on who to deactivate, but it's not right and makes zero sense.


^^^^^ that's the correct answer... makes zero sense and varies by market. If they need drivers in your market, then you can pretty much get away with murder and get gentle emails about leaving easy earnings behind. If your market is full of ants, then you will get deactivated for whatever...


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

ESCALATE.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

I tried emailing them to reconsider my deactivation yesterday and no luck. Literally from one day to the next, fully deactivated, without any 1 hour, 24 hour or 48 hour timeouts. Came out of nowhere, what do I do?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

escalate and go to the local office

the email and help response can be like debating a brick wall


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

The email support first told me go to my local office, then they told me don't even bother coming to the local office. 

I have 1600 trips and a 4.79 rating and I've been driving for about 8 months. Seems like there is no local office here, just a Break Masters, so I might have to drive up to Phoenix. I didn't get timed out before my deactivation, and I was deactivated on a friday night at 2:00 am. I don't know what I'm going to do if I can't get reactivated because I've been relying on this as my income. I just know I didn't do anything to deserve being deactivated like this.


----------



## uber79nyc (Feb 29, 2016)

UberOk said:


> Dude, have you even read this thread? I said I RECIEVED A EMAIL ABOUT CANCELING TO MANY RIDES AND AFTER THAT EMAIL I STOPPED CANCELING!! Don't comment on stuff unless you've takin the time to read the thread!


this is the exact kind of behavior I referred to. good luck!


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

So I just went and checked my trip history and it's showing rides that have been cancelled. If I remember right when a rider cancels a trip it will say " rider canceled" and when a driver cancels it will say " driver canceled". 

I noticed that trips that were canceled by the rider just say "canceled" and it doesn't specify who it was canceled by. 

I think Uber is thinking I canceled these trips when in fact it was the rider who was canceling them.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

uber79nyc said:


> this is the exact kind of behavior I referred to. good luck!


 what kind of behavior are you referring to?


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

They did you a favor by deactivating you. It took weeks of trying before they deactivated me!


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

UberIsAScam said:


> They did you a favor by deactivating you. It took weeks of trying before they deactivated me!


Well working for Uber is how I support my family. If Uber wasn't something you wanted to do then why did you sign up?


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

UberOk said:


> Well working for Uber is how I support my family. If Uber wasn't something you wanted to do then why did you sign up?


What city do you live in? Unless you're in NYC, you're not even making minimum wage with Fuber once you take into consideration dead miles, vehicle depreciation, taxes and of course gas.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

UberIsAScam said:


> What city do you live in? Unless you're in NYC, you're not even making minimum wage with Fuber once you take into consideration dead miles, vehicle depreciation, taxes and of course gas.


Well my car is payed off so I really don't care about depreciation or miles. And I average anywhere between 25 and 30 MPG so gas isn't a big deal. But I can see where you're coming from and Uber probably isn't ideal for everyone.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> An outsourced CSR with a command of the English Language that approaches that of a third-grader answered your query. I would re-submit it with the quote from Uber's policy. If you receive the same answer, put PLEASE ESCALATE in the subject line.


This is solid advice.


----------



## torridcalm (Jul 11, 2016)

compact car about 50cent a mile depreciation and midsize car 69cent a mile depreciation I read that but havent verified if is accurate


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> At least they spelled accept correctly!


No kidding.

Misspelling a word is forgivable, but in this case, the misspelling actually means the OPPOSITE of the intended word.

Accept means to allow; except means to deny.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

torridcalm said:


> compact car about 50cent a mile depreciation and midsize car 69cent a mile depreciation I read that but havent verified if is accurate


That's probably WAY off.

Appraise the vehicle on edmunds.com or another reliable site. And then appraise it _again_ with the same entries, except with *1,000 more miles* than what the odometer states. Take the difference between the two appraisals and divide by 1,000. That's your depreciation per mile.

For example, my 2007 SUV "lost" $53 in value if I added 1,000 miles to the appraisal, which meant that it depreciated 5.3 cents per mile.

A newer vehicle will be higher than 5.3 cents per mile, but probably not 50-70 cents.


----------



## torridcalm (Jul 11, 2016)

so tell me my 2016 honda fit if your can tell me mine please


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

torridcalm said:


> so tell me my 2016 honda fit if your can tell me mine please


Too many variables. It's very easy to do yourself:

http://www.edmunds.com/appraisal/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Keep in mind that if you don't get reactivated you need to file for unemployment and you will win. Everyone wins. Just because they call us independent contractors doesn't mean we are, especially when it comes to filing for unemployment. They have specific forms for Uber drivers where we document the reasons we consider ourselves employees. 

I hope it doesn't come to that and you get back in but just in case.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

^^ignore that

Clearly, we are independent contractors, and not because Uber says we are.

I wouldn't be doing it if the job resembled anything other than independent contracting.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

renbutler said:


> ^^ignore that
> 
> Clearly, we are independent contractors, and not because Uber says we are.
> 
> I wouldn't be doing it if the job resembled anything other than independent contracting.


How much is Uber paying you to post that dribble here ?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> How much is Uber paying you to post that dribble here ?


1.) The word you're looking for is "drivel."

2.) Your response doesn't get any less stupid over time. The easiest way to realize that: over half the things I say about Uber these days could not be considered positive. I almost never drive anymore because of the ridiculously low rates.

So, you're going to need a better schtick, because this one isn't working for you. Stop ruining the thread.

Back on topic.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

renbutler said:


> 1.) The word you're looking for is "drivel."
> 
> 2.) Your response doesn't get any less stupid over time. The easiest way to realize that: over half the things I say about Uber these days could not be considered positive. I almost never drive anymore because of the ridiculously low rates.
> 
> ...


Nope, I definitely meant dribble cause that's what it is, dribble, stuff hitting the floor hard.

And you don't have to drive for Uber, you don't even have to post here about Uber since you aren't a driver but you still do. That's your choice.

It doesn't mean people have to listen to your dribble.


----------



## mitchnj1 (Nov 26, 2015)

What was your rating? Maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nope, I definitely meant [blah blah blah double down on my error blah].
> 
> And you don't have to drive for Uber, you don't even have to post here about Uber since you aren't a driver but you still do. [what the hell does that mean?] That's your choice.
> 
> It doesn't mean people have to [blah blah blah mis-used words deleted]


You can disagree with me all you want, and against all the evidence -- I don't care.

But as soon as you try the tired old shtick of "nobody could conceivably disagree with me unless they were paid to do so," you show your inability to engage in a reasonable, mature disagreement. Instead, you lash out like a wounded dog.

It doesn't work, so try a new tack. Deal?


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

renbutler said:


> 1.) The word you're looking for is "drivel."
> 
> 2.) Your response doesn't get any less stupid over time. The easiest way to realize that: over half the things I say about Uber these days could not be considered positive. I almost never drive anymore because of the ridiculously low rates.
> 
> ...


Relax, there's no need to be such a _pre-Madonna_ about this. Clearly your post_ peaked_ his interest, for all _intensive_ purposes, you're getting mad over nothing...you really sound uneducated when you misuse the English language so badly


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I was reactivated today! Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

I wrote an ESCALATE letter to Uber, and still they didn't reactivate me. I got deactivated for cancellations, I told them I wasn't receiving the multiple warning emails and they didn't care. I guess it's over for me. 

The problem is I have rent, car payment, and child support payments to pay and I just lost my main source of income, but I can't even get them to send a message that isn't automated. Do people file for unemployment after getting deactivated?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

abe54321 said:


> I wrote an ESCALATE letter to Uber, and still they didn't reactivate me. I got deactivated for cancellations, I told them I wasn't receiving the multiple warning emails and they didn't care. I guess it's over for me.
> 
> The problem is I have rent, car payment, and child support payments to pay and I just lost my main source of income, but I can't even get them to send a message that isn't automated. Do people file for unemployment after getting deactivated?


The best thing to do is go down to the nearest physical office.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

So what happens is CS responds to you from within the app *even when you've been deactivated*. It's stupid, I know. You'll need to go visit your nearest Greenlight hub to talk to them about possibly get reinstated.

Lessen cancellations by confirming rider pick-up locations and make sure to go offline when you need a break/restroom/eating or any host of other things you need to get done during the day. And time outs are just as bad as cancellations.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Relax, there's no need to be such a _pre-Madonna_ about this. Clearly your post_ peaked_ his interest, for all _intensive_ purposes, you're getting mad over nothing...you really sound uneducated when you misuse the English language so badly


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The best thing to do is go down to the nearest physical office.


 The local partner email told me not to even come into the office in the email. 

Also, it looks like the Uber office is at a Break Masters here.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UberOk said:


> *I was verifying and I found out that your account has been permanently deactivated because you didn't accept a lot of trips, I hope you can understand us, those are the Uber policy.*


Those are the Uber policy  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UberOk said:


> Well I was reactivated today! Thanks everyone for the advice!


Can you explain in detail that process? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

pinnacle said:


> Wow , I'm thinking of buying XL type truck , so that means that I need to except all the X riders? what % of XL you get?


10-15%


----------



## mona mcN (Jan 17, 2016)

UberOk said:


> I was just permanently deactivated for not accepting rides! I thought they couldn't do this anymore? It was my understanding that I could be deactivated for canceling rides, but not for not excepting them?


 Buber scums Behemoth are lying satanic filth


----------



## mona mcN (Jan 17, 2016)

uber79nyc said:


> Trust me, I have a lot of no show cancellations on a daily basis. this was not the reason you have been deactivated. they warned you and you continued with the same kind of behavior they flagged you for in the first place. you pretty much asked for it.


ok Buber worshipper !!! You must be a Buber mole....


----------



## mona mcN (Jan 17, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> How much is Uber paying you to post that dribble here ?


 Buber has a lot of moles on these sites... Look on the internet and you will see Buber planted stories all the time


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

abe54321 said:


> I tried emailing them to reconsider my deactivation yesterday and no luck. Literally from one day to the next, fully deactivated, without any 1 hour, 24 hour or 48 hour timeouts. Came out of nowhere, what do I do?


Go in to your local Uber office & explain.


----------



## Studlee (Jul 6, 2016)

mona mcN said:


> ok Buber worshipper !!! You must be a Buber mole....


I got back to back no shows. Got paid no show fee for both. Also got a 2 minute time out . Said looks like your not accepting rides right now...


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

So, I got reactivated last Monday and today I woke up and my account was deactivated again. The email said it was do to canceling to many rides, but I hadn't canceled any rides. Has this ever happened to anyone before? 

I'm not sure if there's some kind of glitch in Ubers system or what, but this doesn't make sense. Luckily it's Sunday and I didn't plan on working today, but if they would have deactivated me on a Friday or Saturday I would have been pissed. I lost hundreds of dollars last weekend because of their mistake.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> Can you explain in detail that process? Inquiring minds want to know.


Well basically the reason they gave for deactivating me wasn't true so in my opinion they had no other choice, but to reactivate me.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I just got a BS email threatening me for a high cancellation rate, and telling me that 3 cancellations in an hour = timeout.

My cancellation rate is very low.
I also take care not to let 2 trips 'ping out' consecutively.

The only thing that I can guess is that the knucklehead complained after the Friday morning thing, when some knucklehead pinged me and then no-showed after 5 minutes (and I got a cancellation) and then as I was driving away pinged me again, - causing me to drive back to the moron's residence and wait another 5 minutes while calling him(straight to voicemail..) and txting (no response) several times before collecting a 2nd cancel fee and turning the app off.

Uber is _really _annoying.
They should be kissing my feet for giving them so many awesome rides. They are extremely lucky to have me as an employee doing this low paying job and doing it extremely well.

Been getting a ship-storm of ship from them lately between problems with the app, poor customer service, poor uber office service, problems w/ passenger app, and now this bogus cancellation thing from some moron's complaint...


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

abe54321 said:


> I wrote an ESCALATE letter to Uber, and still they didn't reactivate me. I got deactivated for cancellations, I told them I wasn't receiving the multiple warning emails and they didn't care.


Out of curiosity, about what percentage of rides were you cancelling after accepting?


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I just got a BS email threatening me for a high cancellation rate, and telling me that 3 cancellations in an hour = timeout.
> My cancellation rate is very low.
> I also take care not to let 2 trips 'ping out' consecutively.
> ......
> ...





> *They should be kissing my feet* for giving them so many awesome rides. They are extremely *lucky to have me as an employee* doing this *low paying job* and doing it extremely well


Huh... feeling underappreciated and underpaid at what you do.... never heard of such a thing, especially in the U.S. ... we should *march on Washington*. (and get the *Unionization* chatter up again...)

A million Uber march.... Uber lives matter.... Hell no we wont go we won't drive for Texaco!!! (kinda outa date, some only respond to rhymes, but one *is* driving secondarily for the oil companies at UberX rates ..



> Been getting a ship-storm of ship from them lately between *problems with the app*, *poor customer service, poor uber office service*, problems w/ passenger app, and now this bogus cancellation thing from some moron's complaint


*Poor CS*, office personel, *IT problems*..... we should simply give all these areas of management *1 star*....

Where is the part of the app where you do that?

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> It's my understanding that our uber employment is at-will, meaning uber doesn't need to give any reason for terminating our relationship.


If we are Uber employees, then yes, and he should get unemployment.

If we're contractors then according to the TOS we get 30 days notice unless there's a good reason to deactivate immediately.

According to Uber we're contractors, so we can't be at will employees. I would argue that, which is why anyone deactivated should file for unemployment.

But in any case, your statement only makes sense if we are employees. Where you get that "understanding" of this "at will employee" status I have no idea because that is not what Uber says.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If we are Uber employees, then yes, and he should get unemployment.
> 
> If we're contractors then according to the TOS we get 30 days notice unless there's a good reason to deactivate immediately.
> 
> ...


30 days? Got a link and a quote for that?


----------



## wpguy1967 (Jul 15, 2016)

LOL! The very LAST think you want to happen is for Uber to make you an employee. If that happens, they can dictate absolutely everything including your hours. If Uber was forced by the courts to re-classify drives as employees, it would mirror pizza delivery. 

With pizza delivery, you get minimum wage plus tips...and you have a boss. And that's exactly would Uber would do; minimum wage plus tips. And if you don't think they'd find enough drivers to run around their city all day with a minimum wage guarantee, guess again.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Now they're saying it's because of my rating! My rating is 4.89 lol. Guess I'm going to have to make another trip to the office. Wish Uber was just a part time gig and I could just dump it and find something else, but unfortunately it's all I got for the time being.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm also not able to access my dashboard from a phone or a laptop, which I find a little strange. I get a 502 bad gateway error everytime I try to log in and I've tried on multiple devices.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Promise them your soul if they 're activate you.......or even your first born.......seriously after all the posts you are reading........you still want to "drive for pay"..........check into being a cab driver...better pay, much better pay,.......and you don't destroy your own car........did I forget to mention better pay?......get a grip or maybe even a clue..........there are other ways to get paid to drive people around and won't have to worry about acceptance or cancells and definitely not ratings


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Promise them your soul if they 're activate you.......or even your first born.......seriously after all the posts you are reading........you still want to "drive for pay"..........check into being a cab driver...better pay, much better pay,.......and you don't destroy your own car........did I forget to mention better pay?......get a grip or maybe even a clue..........there are other ways to get paid to drive people around and won't have to worry about acceptance or cancells and definitely not ratings


I actually enjoy driving for Uber and make pretty good money doing it. If I wasn't making money I wouldn't be doing it. My car is payed off so I could care less with how many miles I put on it.

How does a cab company work? Meaning is there a certain amount of hours you work? What % do they take of your earnings?


----------



## wpguy1967 (Jul 15, 2016)

Cab drivers make squat. Nationally they make around 35K a year. You keep 30% and typically you're sitting around in your cab half the day waiting to get a fare. You're also an employee so they tell you where and when you're going to work. Senior cab drivers for that company get the best areas while newbies "pay their dues."


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberOk said:


> Because on the weekends I drive a SUV and just except uberXL and uberSelect request.


They did you a favor. Don't go back. Just run your SUV with private customers, farm outs, and on other platforms. The money you're handing Uber in commission could be redirected to your own marketing efforts.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

T


wpguy1967 said:


> Cab drivers make squat. Nationally they make around 35K a year. You keep 30% and typically you're sitting around in your cab half the day waiting to get a fare. You're also an employee so they tell you where and when you're going to work. Senior cab drivers for that company get the best areas while newbies "pay their dues."


Thats kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberOk said:


> I shouldn't be deactivated for canceling on a rider who was a no show. I waited for 5 minutes then called rider and text with no response. I can't sit all day and wait for them. Besides Supposly now the reason I was deactivated was because my rating was to low and I have bad reviews. My rating last week was 4.95 and I had zero bad reviews. I don't know how Uber gathers info on who to deactivate, but it's not right and makes zero sense.


YOur story changes daily...

SO what is your overall rating? not just last weeks.

What is your acceptance rate?

What is your cancel rate?

What is your completion rate?

These are the criteria they deactivate for. It isn't necessarily that you were shite in just one area, but it could be that a high cancel rate alone gets you axed. Or it sounds like for you they looked at the whole thing and it sucked according to their standard they have determined for your market you're out.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

abe54321 said:


> I wrote an ESCALATE letter to Uber, and still they didn't reactivate me. I got deactivated for cancellations, I told them I wasn't receiving the multiple warning emails and they didn't care. I guess it's over for me.
> 
> The problem is I have rent, car payment, and child support payments to pay and I just lost my main source of income, but I can't even get them to send a message that isn't automated. Do people file for unemployment after getting deactivated?


With those obligations you really shouldn't be driving. You need a steady source of income and this isn't it. I can understand why your cancel rates are too high and empathize because trying to turn this into a steady job is frustrating. If you're on drone mode for 10 hours a day to grind out your $150 nut you're going to have to work the ACRO startegy hard, but usually deactivation is the outcome. THere are other ways to maintain a high hourly rate but it takes the willingness and ability to only drive when its surging. and you need to have some savings for the lean weeks.

Go get a shift at some wage labor job with a schedule and spend more time with your family before it's too late.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

UberOk said:


> How does a cab company work? Meaning is there a certain amount of hours you work? What % do they take of your earnings?


 ok that guy above don't know anything about being a cabbie........I been one for 13 years and this is how it works primarily...different cities and different companies do it different.....but anyway most cab drivers drive a company owned vehicle the company keeps maintenance up and also is commercially insure proper......you run the fares collect everything off of meter and keep it everyday.....you agree to pay a certain amount to company be it weekly or daily....that allows you to use their car, company name..dispatch..and be able to take street hails, cash trips, account trips even some school trips if the company is set up that way......so you collect all fares every day and then pay a set amount either daily or weekly............I make $40,000 or more per year but I have been doing it for 13 years.........like I said better pay and I'm not destroying my personal car..................check into it if you actually enjoy driving people for pay I did and was a good decision............and to answer your question......NO you are not an employee generally your an independent contractor just like Uber........set your own hours too..........the poster above has no idea.......check it out if you wish to see what it is all about


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I just got a BS email threatening me for a high cancellation rate, and telling me that 3 cancellations in an hour = timeout.
> 
> My cancellation rate is very low.
> I also take care not to let 2 trips 'ping out' consecutively.
> ...


so let me get this straight. You cancelled a guy as rider no show and got the fee. THen he pings again and you accepted it?

That;s ballzy. I would assume the guy you just cancelled will give you 1* rating if you give him the opportunity and you just gave him the opportunity by taking his second request.

Accidents happen, but its sounds like you knew who it was and took it. I wouldn't do that.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

wpguy1967 said:


> LOL! The very LAST think you want to happen is for Uber to make you an employee. If that happens, they can dictate absolutely everything including your hours. If Uber was forced by the courts to re-classify drives as employees, it would mirror pizza delivery.
> 
> With pizza delivery, you get minimum wage plus tips...and you have a boss. And that's exactly would Uber would do; minimum wage plus tips. And if you don't think they'd find enough drivers to run around their city all day with a minimum wage guarantee, guess again.


Your right, but unfortunately the way most drones drive they are making the equivalent of minimum wage plus tips. The problem is that the drone driving grinders would prefer minimum wage plus tips and a schedule and area to be given to drive in. THey need to be told what to do and a carrot like benefits gets them all moist. The grinders are the exemplary employees for uber and they don't even get employment status. thing is their numbers suck and they never perform near the top driver marks. SO uber needs the curve setting surge drivers to keep the drones from becoming complete lumps of protein paste blindly following the barking orders of their app. Uber needs them semi motivated for bottom feeding on all the 1x pool rides so to keep the cheap skates happy. Meanwhile, top drivers swoop in like Sea Hawks picking off the fattest fish and leaving the entrails for the grinders.

Grind on Drones!


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

DriverX said:


> YOur story changes daily...
> 
> SO what is your overall rating? not just last weeks.
> 
> ...


My story isn't changing besides my rating. All I know is I have a good rating, no cancelations, and no negative reviews. Now, exceptence rate is another story. It's probably not good at all, but per Uber policy they can't deactivate me for it, but can kick me offline for awhile which they've done and it's always for two minutes.

Uber is the one who's story keeps changing! At first it was because of acceptance rate, then it was because of negative reviews, then it was to many cancelations, and finally because of my rating.


----------



## wpguy1967 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ummmm....Bueller? You are describing ONE of three methods of cabbing: 

1) Employee
2) Leasing out your cab
3) Being independent. 

You're describing #2. I'm describing #1.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

wpguy1967 said:


> Cab drivers make squat. Nationally they make around 35K a year. You keep 30% and typically you're sitting around in your cab half the day waiting to get a fare. You're also an employee so they tell you where and when you're going to work. Senior cab drivers for that company get the best areas while newbies "pay their dues."


Are you high or maybe stoned when you posted this? You can tell you actually have no idea..........35k and I only keep 30% ..........ok smoke another one I just told him I profit $40k a year after I pay the company what I owe them from what I collect.........so 30% you mean I book out 120k? Per year? Dang and they say Uber is killing cab companies .......not if 1 driver books out 120k Per year


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Some passengers call and whine about a 'no show' cancellation.

Instead of Uber basically sugar-coating the words "Tough Luck!", - it seems that Uber occasionally warns/penalizes the driver for no-show cancellations (i've had it happen to me months ago in a "driver issues" or whatever, and recently in an email)

We're supposed to have a policy, instead we get inconsistency and bend-overs for Pax, and knee-jerk reaction from fubar brass (oh snap that kinda rhymed!!!)

Seriously, I have no clue what UberOK's total stats look like, but it's worth noting these practices


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

wpguy1967 said:


> Ummmm....Bueller? You are describing ONE of three methods of cabbing:
> 
> 1) Employee
> 2) Leasing out your cab
> ...


Cab Drivers are NOT employees........and I am talking about #3 i AM independent again this just proofed you actually have no idea


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

DriverX said:


> so let me get this straight. You cancelled a guy as rider no show and got the fee. THen he pings again and you accepted it?
> 
> That;s ballzy. I would assume the guy you just cancelled will give you 1* rating if you give him the opportunity and you just gave him the opportunity by taking his second request.
> 
> Accidents happen, but its sounds like you knew who it was and took it. I wouldn't do that.


The first one was a 'stacked ping' while driving another pax. I drove over to his apartment.
Second one was about a minute after the 5min cancellation fee.

I figured he was running late, or had changed his mind and then decided he needed a ride.

I can hold my own. Either way, I did nothing wrong. If I had gotten 1*, that's one thing, - but a warning email by Uber?? that's BS!
Perhaps if I had done 5 cancellation fees with the same guy or something, it would have been obvious abuse / misuse...

Maybe you are just in the mood to debate today, - Cool. But I was in the right, and I'm sharing some things that Uber is pulling against us drivers.

PS - i love the movie Taxi Driver


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> The first one was a 'stacked ping' while driving another pax. I drove over to his apartment.
> Second one was about a minute after the 5min cancellation fee.
> 
> I figured he was running late, or had changed his mind and then decided he needed a ride.
> ...


I wasn't debating wether or not it was justified to get a warning on one cancel. That seems excessive and I never heard of anyone getting a email from just one cancel but maybe he wrote you up. so they sent you a canned warning to scare you. Your probably not in any danger of deactivation from too many cancels if you never cancel. You can easily cancel 30% or more of your trips without a problem.

I'm just syaing it's a bad idea to take a rider that you just cancelled for a fee. I consider it an automatic 1* and skip it.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberOk said:


> My story isn't changing besides my rating. All I know is I have a good rating, no cancelations, and no negative reviews. Now, exceptence rate is another story. It's probably not good at all, but per Uber policy they can't deactivate me for it, but can kick me offline for awhile which they've done and it's always for two minutes.
> 
> Uber is the one who's story keeps changing! At first it was because of acceptance rate, then it was because of negative reviews, then it was to many cancelations, and finally because of my rating.


yea i get that, but if you have a 4.6ish rating and you skip a lot and have a high cancel rate your probably going to keep getting flagged until you improve all of those negatives. You cancel rate was admittedly high right? well that doesn't just change over night. It stays high until you complete a lot more trips with no cancels. are you still skippng a lot of rides? If your rating is a 4.62 and you get a 1* rating your going to drop below 4.6 and probably get deactivated. anyway since your unwilling to share the numbers I can't help you.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

DriverX said:


> yea i get that, but if you have a 4.6ish rating and you skip a lot and have a high cancel rate your probably going to keep getting flagged until you improve all of those negatives. You cancel rate was admittedly high right? well that doesn't just change over night. It stays high until you complete a lot more trips with no cancels. are you still skippng a lot of rides? If your rating is a 4.62 and you get a 1* rating your going to drop below 4.6 and probably get deactivated. anyway since your unwilling to share the numbers I can't help you.


I appreciate you trying to help! I would be more then happy to share that info with you, but I can't even log into my account to retrieve it. About three weeks ago before I knew that I could be deactivated for canceling I had a super high rate of cancelations, like 60, but since they warned me I have had zero. My rating is like 4.88 or 89, but that's not the average I would think it's probably pretty high?

Like I said in a earlier post I was deactavated July the 8th for this same situation and then reactivated on Monday. Then on Sunday they deactavated me again for the same reason so either there system is messed up or they're jacking with me for some reason.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Also, you may have me confused with someone else? There's another driver who posted about being deactavated in this thread.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberOk said:


> Also, you may have me confused with someone else? There's another driver who posted about being deactavated in this thread.


your rating sounds fine, prolly a glitch.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

DriverX said:


> With those obligations you really shouldn't be driving. You need a steady source of income and this isn't it. I can understand why your cancel rates are too high and empathize because trying to turn this into a steady job is frustrating. If you're on drone mode for 10 hours a day to grind out your $150 nut you're going to have to work the ACRO startegy hard, but usually deactivation is the outcome. THere are other ways to maintain a high hourly rate but it takes the willingness and ability to only drive when its surging. and you need to have some savings for the lean weeks.
> 
> Go get a shift at some wage labor job with a schedule and spend more time with your family before it's too late.


I can't make enough money with a day job. I have an exorbitant child support payment, 360 dollars for one kid and this was assigned when I was working minimum wage at a wal mart. My judge had it out for me during and after the divorce. What kind of day job is going to help me make anywhere close to what I was making driving XL? I'm serious...

This is what I get for trying to work too hard and put too many hours in during the summer, which is a slow time. And Uber won't even give me a real response, just canned replies. If I was someone else maybe it would matter or I would get a chance to be reactivated or have some prospects for decent paying jobs, but I'm just a foreign looking mother ****er (the kind that everyone hates right now, middle eastern looking). Even though I'm American, it doesn't matter im still ****ed now.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Like I said before... Check into cab companys better pay and not destroying your personal car plus you are still independent contractor....good luck


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I'm not getting reactivated, but at this point I really don't care. Basically there reason was is because I had two cancellations which were rider request. I said why even have that option if the driver is going to get penalized? Basically he said he doesn't know. 

I recorded the whole conversation, but can't figure out how to post it on here. If anyone in interested let me know and I'll figure out a way to post it. 

Also, does anyone know if I can do anything legally, like let's say wrongful termination? Or would I just be wasting my time? I'm not one of these people who is just sue happy, but what they did is just wrong! 

I recieved this from a lawyer who is representing a lot of drivers out in Cali. 

"In terms of wrongful deactivation, one of the policy changes of our settlement agreement (which will apply nationwide, pending approval of the settlement) is that drivers who feel they were wrongfully deactivated will have the opportunity to appeal their deactivation to a panel of other drivers".


----------



## mona mcN (Jan 17, 2016)

UberOk said:


> I actually enjoy driving for Uber and make pretty good money doing it. If I wasn't making money I wouldn't be doing it. My car is payed off so I could care less with how many miles I put on it.
> 
> How does a cab company work? Meaning is there a certain amount of hours you work? What % do they take of your earnings?


 you make pretty good money eheh ?


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

mona mcN said:


> you make pretty good money eheh ?


I do. It might not be enough money for your standards, but for me it's just fine. There's not a whole lot of jobs out there that allow you to work when you want. If you no of some then please share.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

P


UberOk said:


> Well I'm not getting reactivated, but at this point I really don't care. Basically there reason was is because I had two cancellations which were rider request. I said why even have that option if the driver is going to get penalized? Basically he said he doesn't know.
> 
> I recorded the whole conversation, but can't figure out how to post it on here. If anyone in interested let me know and I'll figure out a way to post it.
> 
> ...


UberOk - Im sorry youre going through this shit. I hope things work out for you. Is Lyft in your market yet?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

UberOk said:


> If you no of some then please share.


I told you if you like driving for pay........check into taxis........just like Uber except you don't drive your own car and pay is much better


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> P
> 
> UberOk - Im sorry youre going through this shit. I hope things work out for you. Is Lyft in your market yet?


It's all good, I'm sure something well come along. Yeah, lyft is up here and I signed up to drive, but the market isn't as big as Uber.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

For anyone who's curious about how other employees feel about Uber go check out Glassdoor. There's quite a few negative reviews on there and also some pretty good information about the way Uber operates. I already knew Uber was a shady evil company, but after reading some of the reviews I was pretty shocked at some of the things they're doing.

Also, Uber has a Global Marketing Strategist
who responds to all of the reviews. I emailed him and he replied back, but guess what? He doesn't deal with drivers lol. Which was fine I just wanted to let him know how evil Uber is and what they did to me.

Something else thats pretty funny is he said he'd forward my email to Uber support and I was the cc on it and somehow or another someone from Uber support replied back, but was addressing the guy from Uber who forwarded my message lol.









*Lisa* (Uber)

Jul 20, 20:14 PDT

Hi Andrew,

Thank you for contacting Uber Support.

We would love to assist you however we can not find any accounts that is associated with the email address that you use in this thread. Could you provide us the email address and phone number associated with your Uber Partner's account?

Please also keep in mind to have your vault updated with your personal banking information.

Looking forward to hearing back from you.

Regards,

*Lisa*
help.uber.com

Andrew is the guy who works for Uber who forwarded my message. I wrote Andrew back and said "see what I mean"! "Uber Support are a bunch of idiots"!!!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

UberOk said:


> For anyone who's curious about how other employees feel about Uber go check out Glassdoor. There's quite a few negative reviews on there and also some pretty good information about they way Uber operates. I already knew Uber was a shady evil company, but after reading some of the reviews I was pretty shocked at some of the things they're doing.
> 
> Also, Uber has a Global Marketing Strategist
> who responds to all of the reviews. I emailed him and he replied back, but guess what? He doesn't deal with drivers lol. Which was fine I just wanted to let him know how evil Uber is and what they did to me.
> ...


Kinda sad.


----------



## mona mcN (Jan 17, 2016)

UberOk said:


> I do. It might not be enough money for your standards, but for me it's just fine. There's not a whole lot of jobs out there that allow you to work when you want. If you no of some then please share.


Ok firstly Uber is such an evil and manipulative company, but I believe you can do better. Would you be interested in being a customer service $15.00 per hour and you dont have to drive your car into the ground. Let me know


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

mona mcN said:


> Ok firstly Uber is such an evil and manipulative company, but I believe you can do better. Would you be interested in being a customer service $15.00 per hour and you dont have to drive your car into the ground. Let me know


And where is this job located? Is it for Uber support? Lol. Also, I sent you a message.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

UberOk said:


> Well I'm not getting reactivated, but at this point I really don't care. Basically there reason was is because I had two cancellations which were rider request. I said why even have that option if the driver is going to get penalized? Basically he said he doesn't know".


Did you go into the office? Did the rider cancel or did you cancel and select Rider Requested Cancel?


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

LAS0023 said:


> Did you go into the office? Did the rider cancel or did you cancel and select Rider Requested Cancel?


I did go to the office, but he said there was nothing he could do. This was my second time to get deactivated. The first time I was deactivated for canceling on a no show, but they were able to reactivate me. This time I was deactivated for canceling at the riders request and I told him the rider requested it, but like I said he basically said to bad. Which my argument was why even have the option to cancel for the rider at there request if the driver can be deactivated for it?


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Uber only care about their money that you make for them , we are like their slaves , if you don't bring enough money at the end of the day you will be kicked , I'm still amazed how people still didn't go out on demonstration against uber or even stop driving for days and make uber lose money to make it better for us.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

You seriously just compared a voluntary job to... slavery?

Good. Lord.


----------



## UberOk (Jun 20, 2016)

FARIS said:


> Uber only care about their money that you make for them , we are like their slaves , if you don't bring enough money at the end of the day you will be kicked , I'm still amazed how people still didn't go out on demonstration against uber or even stop driving for days and make uber lose money to make it better for us.


I was only a driver for a month and a half. According to the weekly reports Uber sends out I was ahead of all the top drivers in my area in amount of rides per week, hours, miles, and rating was about the same as other drivers. So if that report is accurate then I would image I was also bringing in more money too. So, with that being said I guess they didn't care I was bringing in more money then the other drivers.

I agree with you on drivers not driving and making Uber loose money. If I was still a driver and someone organized something like that I would totally not drive and make them loose money. The only problem I see with doing that is everyone's situation is different and some drivers may not be able to afford to not drive.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

UberOk said:


> I was only a driver for a month and a half. According to the weekly reports Uber sends out I was ahead of all the top drivers in my area in amount of rides per week, hours, miles, and rating was about the same as other drivers. So if that report is accurate then I would image I was also bringing in more money too. So, with that being said I guess they didn't care I was bringing in more money then the other drivers.
> 
> I agree with you on drivers not driving and making Uber loose money. If I was still a driver and someone organized something like that I would totally not drive and make them loose money. The only problem I see with doing that is everyone's situation is different and some drivers may not be able to afford to not drive.


Uber is getting cocky. They must have a new supply of fresh recruits in their bullpen. Any excessive violations and you're out. In about 3 months when they get hard up for new drivers during the holiday season maybe they'll welcome you back.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Turn over is so high and the number of drivers increase by the day. There will be more deactivations like this one, and it will happen more often. Let this be a lesson to others to heed their deactivation emails.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Acceptance rate is different from cancelling rate right? 

You don't get deactivated for ignoring pings right?


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

dizie said:


> Acceptance rate is different from cancelling rate right?
> 
> You don't get deactivated for ignoring pings right?


Only if you get several warnings. The only time I get warnings is if I ignore 3 pings in one day.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

You can get time outs for ignoring 2 or more pings in succession.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Just time outs though? Not deactivation?

I cant keep taking X riders on my XL. Barely 15mpg on 90 cents per mile is highway robbery.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

So tell Uber you only want to accept XL rides.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> So tell Uber you only want to accept XL rides.


Uber office flat out denied me. And they dont even know why they dont do exclusive XL rides only.

Las vegas uber doesnt do exclusive XL accts when I applied a few months ago.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

Email them [email protected]

Everyone they say no, send another email. Eventually someone will add an XL only profile.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberOk said:


> I was just permanently deactivated for not accepting rides! I thought they couldn't do this anymore? It was my understanding that I could be deactivated for canceling rides, but not for not excepting them?


If there are drivers chomping at the bit in your area, you just got cut arbitrarily and capriciously. Welcome to Uber. I got the big D a couple months ago.


----------



## Spennydsd (Feb 17, 2017)

UberOk said:


> I just find it funny that at first they're saying I was deactivated for not excepting rides and once I send them the policy that states I can't be deactivated for that they now switch things up and say it's for canceling rides too.


Did they ever reactivate you???


----------

